# What goes with Quiche



## analogkid (Jul 31, 2005)

I am thinking of preparing a quiche dish for my family and I was wondering what goes with it. I am looking for traditional as well as creative menus. This will be a first for them; they've never had quiche before. I thought I'd go with a traditional egg cheese and bacon quiche. I don't want to overwhelm them.

I am looking for a light menu that compliments the quiche.

Thank you


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Mixed green salad with a tarragon vinaigrette is way up the list of traditional accompaniments.

A lot will depend on whether you're serving the quiche as a main course and which meal it's for.


----------



## analogkid (Jul 31, 2005)

I apologize about my unclarity. This will be a lunch.

However, I thought this would have been sufficient information:
Basically, here is what I am trying to achieve:
I want to introduce a light meal with simple accompaniments. The quiche will be the centerpiece and since my family has not experienced this dish before, I want to present it in a way which provides the best experience possible. I have had quiche served alone. It was in France and it was delightful. I am hoping that this will be a wonderful introduction to this dish but I am not sure exactly what to serve with it.

The green salad with a tarragon vinaigrette sounds like it is exactly the type of accompaniment I am looking for. Any others?

I hope that better clarifies what I want to accomplish.

Thank you


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

A crisp Chablis.

Mark


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Another idea would be a mixed fruit salad.


----------

